# Looking for a Full Service DTG Printing Company



## TSP (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello,

We're looking for a production partner that can do DTG and apply custom heat transfers. We need a partner that can produce up to 1,000 shirts a day. Some shirts will be print-on-demand and some will be heat transfer applied. 

The partner would also need to stock their own inventory of Hanes, Gildan, etc, etc. We're not interested in CafePress, Zazzle and so on. 

Anybody know of a company like this?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## Alastair (Jun 22, 2007)

TSP said:


> Hello,
> 
> We're looking for a production partner that can do DTG and apply custom heat transfers. We need a partner that can produce up to 1,000 shirts a day. Some shirts will be print-on-demand and some will be heat transfer applied.
> 
> ...


Hi, Where are you based, and where do you want to distribute to?


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

Alastair said:


> Hi, Where are you based, and where do you want to distribute to?


where is your location.....


----------



## Alastair (Jun 22, 2007)

We're based in the UK and the US.


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

Alastair said:


> We're based in the UK and the US.


 
Where are you located in the U.S.?

I'm interested also in finding a DTG printing company.

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You should probably put this in the classified section rather than here. 

I do need to ask, if this is a 'partnership' where is sharing of risk here if you want the 'production partner' to stock all the blanks? 

Also, 1000 shirts a day heat pressed or via DTG? On Demand? Doesn't seem realistic to me.


----------

